# bitte dieses forum schließen



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2003)

was geht mir dieser tummelplatz von netzdeppen auf den sack.


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2003)

Du mußt hier nicht hinkommen.
Bleib am besten weit weg.
Räum Dich irgendwo hin, wo Du weiter in Deiner kleinen, überschaubaren und heilen Welt leben darfst.

Ach ja, bevor ichs vergesse: halt immer schön Dein Schild hoch...


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2003)

*so is es*

da hat kett-wiesel aber auch fast recht hier wird fast alles doppelt und dreifach gepostet total die kacke hier alles 
UND ALLE SIND JA SO UNSCHULDIG HABEN ALLE AUCH KEINE DIALER AKTIVIERT SUCHT DU SCHULD LIEBER BEI EUCH SELBST :lol:


----------



## Hase007 (5 Februar 2003)

Dialergesädigte werden wohl auch in nächster Zeit nicht so schnell aussterben.
Warum soll jemand der durch einen Dialer geschädigt wurde nicht die Gelegenheit haben darüber zu diskutieren?
Ich kann es natürlich verstehen daß es jemand nicht gefällt der mit Dialern seine Brötchen verdieht und mitlesen muß (kann) wie seine Schäfchen gewarnt werden  8) 
Auch ich hab erst letzte Woche für meinen Schwiegerfater eine 0190 Festsperre in einen T-Punkt Laden beantragt.
Komischerweise ist mir dabei aufgefallen daß die 2 Leute, die vor mir drann waren, auch eine Festsperre wollten.
Gibt uns das nicht zu denken?   


Wenn ich etwas hasse dann sind es Miesmacher. Wenn man nichts konstruktiven zu beitragen hat, kann man doch auf eine andere Seite klicken.  0


----------



## sascha (5 Februar 2003)

> was geht mir dieser tummelplatz von netzdeppen auf den sack.



tja, schon blöd, dass sich längst nicht mehr jeder reinlegen lässt


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2003)

@kett-wiesel und Zustimmer;

*nachdenk*... ja, ich hab's! Ihr habt dailerhilfe angeklickt, und daher die Verwirrung...
naja, das kann man verstehen...also, nehmt es nicht so schwer, mittlerweile arbeiten Netzdeppen halt mit Legasthenikern... :holy:


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Februar 2003)




----------



## Eniac (6 Februar 2003)

Das kett-wiesel schrub:

> was geht mir dieser tummelplatz von netzdeppen auf den sack.

Dann geh weg und nimm den Schreihals auch gleich mit.
Hier° ist ein schöner Ort für euch: http://groups.google.de/groups?&group=de.alt.gruppenkasper


----------



## technofreak (6 Februar 2003)

kett-wiesel schrieb:
			
		

> was geht mir dieser tummelplatz von netzdeppen auf den sack.



Das einzige was mich bei solchen Postings interessiert ist ,wie finden solche Typen den Einschaltknopf von ihrem PC, 
ach richtig! Bobele hats ja auch geschafft   Ich bin ja schon drin    , fragt sich bloß wo  :gruebel:


----------



## floh (9 Februar 2003)

*Re: so is es*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> SUCHT DU SCHULD LIEBER BEI EUCH SELBST :lol:



Wenn man schon soooo Ober-Unschuldig und soooo Ober-Gescheit ist, sollte man seinen Text vor dem Absenden nochmal überprüfen. Auch für Einheimische ist manchmal die Deutsche Sprache eine schwere Sprache, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass manche hier nur "kacke" lesen und Ihnen dieses Forum auf den Sack geht. 
Für die beiden ein Tipp, es ist wie beim Fernsehen, es gibt Knöpfe, bzw. hier auch Tasten, mit denen ist es möglich eine andere Seite anzuwählen. 

Von meiner Seite aus empfehle ich diese und auch Saschas Seite allen Bekannten.


----------



## DieBorg (10 Februar 2003)

gibt es bei diesem posting irgendein thema das sich in irgendeiner form mit computerbetrug befasst ?

Mal Deppen haft gefragt


----------

